# Just wanted to say thank you.



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you to all the regulars who help me so often. I know im probably a pain lol, but I really appreciate it! Im new to keeping fish and its A LOT of work...way more than I ever imagined and in my limited experience a lot of loss and stress. There is also a lot of joy and relaxation in the hobby too but I guess you cant have good without the bad. Again, a very big thank you! :fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hang in there, you will reach a point where all is well you'll be able to enjoy your tank (s) and you will know enough to help new people. The first tank is the hardest and disease is a .. (bad word here). Persevere.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Go to ebay and look for a regularly available book called Exotic Aquarium Fishes by William Innes. You want the 19th edition revised, with the yellow cover. 1966. It's cheap, but one of the very best books ever written on the subject. It's pretty much the bbest book any beginner could ever read.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is my favorite fish book..i probably have 15 or so copies..even a 1st edition hidden in a box somewhere...most are from the 40's and 50's...2 or 3 of the 19th edition...i have a couple of rare editions stashed away too...
as far as i am concerned it is the best book about this hobby and so many of the fish ever written...originally published in 1935 it is still often used as a reference....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Isn't it odd that after all these years, no one has yet produced a book that even comes close to this classic?
I tried to shop around a book several years ago, "The Fishkeeper's Bible." I couldn't get any nibbles at all. "Too massive," they said; "it would cost too much." "Too inclusive," they said; "it would cut into the sales of our other fish books."

*sigh* I need a corporate sponsor to underwrite it.

Until then, we have Bill Innes' masterpiece, and I can't recommend it enough to everyone.


----------

